# Sermon Notes For Kids



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been looking for something like this for a long time and thought I would share it here. 

Friend of mine posted this on facebook as an image file and I turned it into a PDF that you can download here.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2016)

We have been doing a weekly one for the younger children. I'll try to remember to gather up a few weeks worth and send them your direction. It would probably take more resources than you would have available, but you might get some additional ideas.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 5, 2016)

Sheets like these are great for kids. They both help keep kids engaged and send the message that kids are part of the worshipping congregation. They fit the Reformation principle that the service ought to be accessible for those in the congregation.

Children's sheets that change a bit from week to week to reflect the particular service and to ask more specific questions about the message are even better, but churning those out sometimes burdens overworked preachers.


----------



## solas4me (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Great resource.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes indeed, thank you for sharing this with us!


----------

